# encadré  (encadrer)



## totor

Amigos,

esta frase que voy a transcribir ya la planteé en un hilo anterior, pero no me percaté de otro problemita que contiene: no me queda muy claro el sentido de la palabra *encadrés*, que había traducido simplemente por *encuadrados*:

*Au sein de la production, le raccourcissement des échelons hiérarchiques permet de déléguer plus de responsabilité à des niveaux autrefois strictement encadrés, en contrapartie de quoi les travailleurs sont également davantage comptables de leurs performances.*

¿No significará *jerarquizados*?

Cuando se habla de *personnel d'encadrement* se está hablando de *personal jerárquico o ejecutivo*, de ahí mi pregunta.


----------



## raidam

Hola,

No estoy muy seguro pero quisas otros lo entendan como yo : quizas significa algo como bien delimitado, muy distinto...

Espero otras sugerencias.


----------



## totor

raidam said:


> No estoy muy seguro pero quisas otros lo entendan como yo : quizas significa algo como bien delimitado, muy distinto...



Ésa fue mi primera versión, Raidam, literal, *encuadrados*, pero escucho otras ofertas  .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Según lo veo se refiere a la sección de trabajadores que menos responsabilidad y poder de decisión en la empresa  tiene. Los que más tienen que obedecer a los _cadres _(ejecutivos).
Es decir, como te lo han dicho antes que tienen sus movimientos más delimitados.
Para la traducción, verbos como _dirigidos/ controlados/ separados /asignados..._ dan cada uno un aspecto de la idea en francés. Pero no toda.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Gracias, Martine y Raidam. Es posible que la traducción literal sea la mejor.

Yo había pensado que tenía que ver con el personnel *d'encadrement*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Sí que tiene que ver con el personal ejecutivo en el sentido de que su presencia es muy fuerte:


> *niveaux autrefois strictement encadrés*


 estos niveles son muy "controlados" (sé que no es la palabra que corresponde) por el personal ejecutivo que no les deja tomar decisiones.

Y en términos militares se utiliza _encuadrar _en este sentido y creo que puedes utilizarlo aquí, lo que refuerza la idea de rigidez de la jerarquía.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Sí, creo que la traducción literal es la mejor, porque permite esas opciones.

Gracias, Martine.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que *dirigidos* se presta mejor al contexto de la frase.


----------



## totor

Gracias, Víctor, no me suena tanto pero lo tengo en cuenta.

Sí, Víctor, ahora que reviso bien el texto, la mejor opción es ésa: *dirigidos*.


----------



## Mirelia

¿subordinados?


----------



## totor

Sí, ésa también es buena, Mirelia.


----------



## Ofboir

El fin de la oración no es correcto ...

"en contr*e*partie de quoi les travailleurs sont également davantage comptables de leurs performances."

No entiendo lo que quieres decir con "davantage comptables de leurs performances"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour



Ofboir said:


> El fin de la oración no es correcto ...
> 
> "en contr*e*partie de quoi les travailleurs sont également davantage comptables de leurs performances."
> 
> No entiendo lo que quieres decir con "davantage comptables de leurs performances"



La respuesta está en el hilo del que Totor nos da el enlace en su primer post .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alhambrita

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas noches a tod@s:

Alguien sabe qué otra palabra puedo usar en lugar de *dirigir *para _*encadrer* _en la oración siguiente:

Tous ces religieux diffusent un islam populaire dont la pureté n'est pas toujours avérée, puisque s'y mêlent des croyances et des usages anciens, cependant ils contribuent à *encadrer* le peuple, à le guider dans la bonne voie. 

Muchas gracias por cualquier sugerencia...


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Alhambrita,

Que dirais-tu de "mener" ou "superviser"?
Yul


----------



## Alhambrita

Merci Yul.

Donc, par exemple, pour mener: *dirigir *ou *manejar*...

Et pour superviser: *supervisar* ou *controlar*...

Mais je trouve le mot "encadrer" un peu plus soft... J'ai peur d'en rajouter dans la connotation...

Merci beaucoup en tous cas.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Propongo para "encadrer:
Encaminar, encauzar a la gente


----------



## Yul

J'aime beaucoup le "encaminar" de Iglesia.
Yul


----------



## GURB

Hola
¿Por qué no usar "encuadrar"?
* 4.     * tr. Distribuir a las personas conforme a un esquema de organización determinado, para que participen en una actividad política, militar, sindical, etc. U. t. c. prnl. (DRAE) Encuadrar una población, a una persona (en un partido) etc...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:


Je n'aime pas trop "encuadrar", même s'il existe, Gurb. A mon avis il ne traduit pas trop bien notre façon d'encadrer en français, qui suppose une présence de quelqu'un pour nous aider, empêcher de sortir des chemins battus, trouver sa voie, donner un coup de main, etc., mais qui le fait de façon flexibe .

Ce n'est jamais facile à traduire, je trouve.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Te propongo otro verbo aunque ya sé que no es perfecto: "tutelar". Este verbo lo he tenido que traducir en diversas ocasiones y casi siempre, aunque ya sé que no doy exactamente el equivalente perfecto, lo he traducido por "guiar" o por "dirigir", pero en algún caso "tutelar" no iba mal.
Suerte y si encuentras algo, me encantará conocer la palabra!


----------

